# Medical Furniture



## Biomedical (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

موضوع اليوم هو الأثاث الطبي ، وقد استخدمت هذه التسمية للشمولية في التعبير عن جميع المفروشات والأثاث الطبي المستخدم في المستشفيات ومراكز الرعاية الصحية ، في الصور أعلاه نلاحظ عدة أشكال للسرير الكهربائي الطبي وذلك حسب نوع المكان والتطبيقات المطلوبة ، مثلا هناك أسرة غرف التنويم العادية والكهربائية وهناك أسرة خاصة بغرف الولادة وغرف العناية المركزة ، وربما لم يتسنى للكثيرين مشاهدة بعض هذه الأنواع .

الجدير بالذكر أن صيانة هذه الأجهزة تقع على عاتق قسم الهندسة الطبية في بعض المستشفيات ، وتكون تحت إشراف قسم الصيانة العامة في بعض المستشفيات الأخرى .

في المرفقات تجدون معلومات إضافية عن هذه الأسرة و أنواعها ومبدأ عملها .

أطيب التحيات لكم جميعا .


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا باشا.


----------



## معمارية الجنوب (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 أبريل 2007)

الأخ العزيز - Biomedical

صحيح إنك دائماً ( مميز ) بمواضيعك الرائعة و القيمة ..... بارك الله فيك ..... وإن شاء تستمر على هذا الأبداع و التميز .....


----------



## م.الدمشقي (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 5amw-ta (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hisham badawi (21 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
ارجو من الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع والله


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eljafari (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------

